# Charcoal Grill/Smoker



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Looking more so for a smoker than a grill, as I have a gas grill and dont care to light up the charcoal everytime I want to grill something....can get expensive. Not looking for top of the line stuff, just something I can maybe put a shoulder, or some chicken parts on, maybe a turkey. Say under $100. Like I said, Im not looking to spend big $$ on it, atleast until I get the 'hang' of it.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

I can tell you one to avoid: Any of the Char-Griller "professional" models, with the optional side-burners.

I had all sorts of problems when I bought mine, and their customer service people refused to address any of them. 

Among other things: The main unit is not set up to take the side cooker as directed. So, unless you're prepared to figure out 1. where the holes should go, 2. drill them properly, and 3. go back to the hardware store for the proper nuts & bolts, you'd be in trouble. 

And that was just one of the problems. 

I wouldn't buy anything sold by Char-Griller after that experience.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The Brinkman kettle smokers are about $40,00 and they work OK.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Brook said:


> I can tell you one to avoid: Any of the Char-Griller "professional" models, with the optional side-burners.
> 
> I had all sorts of problems when I bought mine, and their customer service people refused to address any of them.
> 
> ...


Char Grill or Char Broil?................just about bought a char broil 4 burner professional this AM off of craigslist. like new $400 or $500 (i looked it up, cant remember now) grill....selling for $150 obo


----------



## Darbyman (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to disagree with Brook

I have a Chargriller with the side fire box and love it.
You can grill (with wood or charcoal) and smoke all in one unit.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

See if you can find a Weber Smokey Mountain on craigslist. I don't have one, but I've heard of rave reviews for it, and I know the customer service is top-notch!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Well, Darbyman, a product is only as good as the company behind it. And Char Grill's customer service people are right up there with the worst I've encountered. 

I shouldn't have to jury rig a product to get it to work the way it's supposed to. Nor should the finish on a unit strip off the first time a fire is laid in it---that only happens when one of two things applies: either the underlying metal was wet or it was rusted. 

Char Grill's reaction to both problems was, essentially, "tough s..t. You bought it, now you're stuck with it."


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Treed, If you can swing the extra cash get a Weber Smokey mountain. I've had one for the last few years and they are awesome and easy to maintain temps in. Do a google for WSM Bullet and you'll find an entire site dedicated to the smoker and how to use it.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Brinkman smoker that's 25 yrs old and still cooking. Was elec to start and bottom finally rusted out about 2 yrs ago - put in new plate and converted to charcoal. You can smoke or grill on it. My brother has a really nice one he got from Cabelas. Their name brand. I think you can cook three diff ways on it.
The grill I use the most is a Brinkman Smoke-N-Pit. Hvy black drum with fire box on the side. Grill on big part or slow cook/smoke with fire in the side box. Just did a wild pig ham and two shoulders in it for 6 hrs last week end. Best with charcoal chunks. Just add a little right out of the bag to the pile and it keeps going and with a steady temp.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Darbyman said:


> I have to disagree with Brook
> 
> I have a Chargriller with the side fire box and love it.
> You can grill (with wood or charcoal) and smoke all in one unit.


I agree. I love mine. For the money, I don't think it's a bad unit. Everything that came with mine went right together with the pre-drilled holes. So far I haven't had any issues with their customer service. You do need to make sure to keep it covered, because it will rust. I like the cast iron grates they have.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

I'm glad yours worked out, drawinout. I'm sure most of their models do work as advertised.

My unit, however, was not predrilled for the side burner, despite the instructions saying it was. And the sideburner was finished badly; the metal was rusted before they put the final coat on. Or was wet, which adds up to the same thing.

My bitch, though, is with their customer service people, whose entire reaction was to snottily suggest that they'd send me a can of stove black to cover up the rust.

I don't expect all manufactured products to be perfect. Ya know, nothing goes wrong until it does. What I do expect, though, is that a company stand behind its products when something does go wrong. And Chargriller apparently isn't one of those companies.


----------

